# getting ready for a long trail ride?



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going on a kind of a long road trip to a competition and I want to have a safe ride so my mare will come safe out. what do you do to get ready, how do you do the horse and what do you do exactly? like with mane and tail, covers and for the foots and hoofs? pictures would be good!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Clean everything weeks before. Brushes, show clothes, tack. The day before, pack everything you will need, including hay for the ride. Bathe the horse, then walk until he's dry. Stall him until the morning. Put on trailering boots, walk to trailer, feed at the trailer while you braid him. Load, give hay for the ride, offer water, and be on your way.


----------

